# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Ψυγείο NEFF (Πρόβλημα με παγωμηχανή)

## αλπινιστης

Παιδιά έχω μπλέξει με ένα ψυγείο NEFF. Έχει παγομηχανή στην κατάψυξη, όπου γεμίζει η παγοθήκη νερό και κάθε 2 ώρες γυρίζει με ένα σέρβο και τα αδειάζει σε ένα κουτί. Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε ειναι ότι ενώ γυρίζει κανονικά, δεν τα αδειάζει. Παίζει να υπάρχει κάποια αντίσταση θέρμανσης για να ξεκολλάνε;

Εχεις κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## DIATHERM

γραψε μοντελο-τυπο του ψυγειου και το enr για να μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε περισσοτερο

----------


## αλπινιστης

ENR = K3990X6/06
MONTELO = FD8808
Οτι αλλο χρειαζεται πεστο. Το εχω μπροστα μου ανοιχτο!!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Καμια ιδεα? Εχω βρει την πλακετα αλλα την αντιστασουλα την τροφοδοτει με τερματικους στην περιστροφικη παγοθηκη, οι οποιοι δουλευουν κανονικα. Η τιμη της αντιστασης με προβληματιζει γιατι την μετραω 7,2ΚΩ.

----------


## konman

Πες μου αν ειναι αυτη εδω η παγομηχανη.

01118898.jpg

----------


## cosecon

> Πες μου αν ειναι αυτη εδω η παγομηχανη.
> 
> 01118898.jpg


Καλησπέρα, δεν ανοίγω άλλο θέμα γιατί είναι παρόμοιο.
Έχω ενα ψυγείο Bosch που φοράει ακριβώς την παραπάνω μηχανή. Έχει σπάσει η παγοθήκη. Η bosch δεν δίνει μόνη της.
Υπάρχει καμιά λύση?

----------

